# Vintage (read: "old") MAC Eyeshadow Pots



## JStarJStar (Jun 9, 2009)

Strange question, but my mom has some really old mac eyeshadow pots-- the kind that twist off, and the logo looks different, etc....  

1. Can I b2m them?
2. *Should* I b2m them?  Is there any reason to hang on to these "vintage" pots... do people collect these kinds of things, etc.?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for any input you may have!


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 9, 2009)

Well if it was me I would hang on to them!

You can B2M them, but if you really wanted to get rid of them I would try to sell them first.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 9, 2009)

People collect all sorts of things, I would either keep them or try to sell them! If you can't sell them and you don't want them you should be able to B2M them. I know that people like to collect older MAC brushes from when the company began and the numbering system was way different, people may collect these too!


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 9, 2009)

It's funny, I actually have one of those old brushes... I was wondering why my number was so weird!  I was very young when I got it....  my mom probably has a few of those old brushes too....  interesting to hear that people want these types of things....  thanks for the input!


----------



## genie707 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you put pictures up?


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 9, 2009)

Here you go!  (Turns out she only has one eye shadow pot because she b2m'd some last month... Haven't checked her brushes yet, but this one is mine...)

(P.S. The eye shadow pot is shiny plastic and the writing on the colour label has rubbed off)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 11, 2009)

That's old old school! lol  That is the first shadow pot design they had.  I have one of those left.

The brushes used to have 2 numbers, as opposed to their current numbering protocol which employs 3 digits.  I have a few of those too. 

I'm old!  lol

Nice find!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

I would hang on to them....those are Classics


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 11, 2009)

I commandeered a few older shadows from my mom, as well.  She had bought them at MAC with me ages ago and she had never used them.  I wound up with Hemp, Lola and Lyric that way (at least I think those were the colours).  I figured they needed a new home with a loving owner.  lol


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for your input, you guys... I think I will hang on to them!  I'd feel bad giving them away now! 

See... this is how mac gets you-- they tell you that you can b2m and then by the time you finish an eyeshadow you don't want to give the pot back because it's a collectable--- lol....


----------



## jmgjwd (Jun 11, 2009)

I just B2M an old twist off about a month ago (Phase, I think??) w/out a problem


----------



## Ernie (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a bunch of the old shiny screw top shadows, I have B2M these, no problem.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I have a bunch of the old shiny screw top shadows, I have B2M these, no problem._

 
What colours?


----------



## Ernie (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_What colours?_

 
Brule, Corduroy, Rap, Wedge, Haux, Bronze, Brun, Camel, Limit, Swiss Chocolate, Frill, Espresso, Theme, Orb, Ochre, Velour, Jest, Bliss, Fake, Nylon, Sleek, Girlie, Malt, Muscat, Matrix, Aria, Lola, Motif, Mango, Clue, Hemp, Mystery, Fringe, Plexi, Arena, Coquette, Blackberry, Fusion and Pink Freeze.

I also have a bunch of old screw top large shadows.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jul 4, 2009)

That brush above has the same logo/numbering as my old-school "22" brush.  I love that thing so much, it's impossible to part with it.  It's definitely starting to show it's age, but it shows you how well put together those things are that I'm still using it (daily).


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Brule, Corduroy, Rap, Wedge, Haux, Bronze, Brun, Camel, Limit, Swiss Chocolate, Frill, Espresso, Theme, Orb, Ochre, Velour, Jest, Bliss, Fake, Nylon, Sleek, Girlie, Malt, Muscat, Matrix, Aria, Lola, Motif, Mango, Clue, Hemp, Mystery, Fringe, Plexi, Arena, Coquette, Blackberry, Fusion and Pink Freeze

I also have a bunch of old screw top large shadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I soooo hate you!  Here's what I am missing.  Feel free to mail them to me immediately.  kthxbai. 

Rap
Camel
Clue
Bliss
Fringe
Sleek
Muscat
Matrix
Plexi
Fusion


----------



## JStarJStar (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_That brush above has the same logo/numbering as my old-school "22" brush.  I love that thing so much, it's impossible to part with it.  It's definitely starting to show it's age, but it shows you how well put together those things are that I'm still using it (daily)._

 
For sure, they were def made really well...  I think that back then there was a lifetime guarantee on the brushes?  I seem to remember that being a selling point.....


----------



## macfan1966 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That's old old school! lol That is the first shadow pot design they had. I have one of those left.

The brushes used to have 2 numbers, as opposed to their current numbering protocol which employs 3 digits. I have a few of those too. 

I'm old! lol

Nice find! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you think you're old....I have 2 MAC brushes that do not have a number on them.  They actually say, "eyeliner" and "blush" directly on the brush.  I purchased them 20 years ago.  I still have them and they are in excellent condition.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 6, 2009)

Erm, why haven't we seen pics of these old and older eyeshadows, Ernie?!


----------



## n_c (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^ I'd love to see them too Ernie


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Erm, why haven't we seen pics of these old and older eyeshadows, Ernie?!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_^^^ I'd love to see them too Ernie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I soooo hate you!  Here's what I am missing.  Feel free to mail them to me immediately.  kthxbai. 

Rap
Camel
Clue
Bliss
Fringe
Sleek
Muscat
Matrix
Plexi
Fusion_

 
*DAMN*,rough crowd in here. Good thing I live in NY.....and you guys don't, JK


----------



## LouLou69 (Jul 25, 2009)

does anyone know if it possible to depot from the old style pots I have three although I don't think they are quite as old that one as they have the new logo on


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 28, 2009)

i have an old school spoolie brush (24) and a few screw top eyeshadows (hemp, black gold, diesel, and cranberry) they were the first mac eyeshadows i ever owned for about 2 years and didn't realize the packaging was any different for a while ... typical me


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would keep the "oldies" !!! I think one day if not now they will be collecter's items!!





I have some original Viva Glam lipstick, some cool old skool colors like:Aegan green and Temper. I have a couple of large eye shadows: Vellum and Carbon. I love the old skool MAC Stuff


----------



## raspberries (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, that's really vintage/oldschool. I know some people who sell their screwtop eyeshadows and they make LOTS of money with those, used or not used. Even with the pan showing, people pay more than $30 for those. Amazing. Hang on them, girl! Oldschool is love!


----------



## eyebrowless (Aug 1, 2013)




----------

